# Help with AXYZ 6010 model



## morph1 (Sep 27, 2011)

Hi there,

First post on my behalf,
I just came across this forum and thought I would ask
some basic question about a router table we have in the shop,
I am gonna be trained on this unit on Monday next week and I was wondering
as if anyone would be able to tell me the pros and the cons of this router table.
I am wondering if I will be able to cut 0.25" aluminum , If I can could someone please let me know the formula for how many passes , and what should be the feed rate, plunge rate and spindle speed and most important what bit should I use.
I am a total newbie, I ran the machine to cut just plastic, now we got a job that requires aluminum and I am lost.


Any help would be appreciated.


thanks,

Andy


----------



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

you have the right machine ,thats a good quality cnc ,you should have no problem cutting 1/4 aluminum .just use 1/4 or 3/8 end mills and you will need some cooling possibly compressed air keep the feed slow ,you know how you're doing by the sound ,passes well at least 4 but i would use 6,easier on the machine


----------

